

JavaScript: The Good Parts - pkrumins
http://www.catonmat.net/blog/javascript-the-good-parts/

======
sh1mmer
The youtube video on Peteris' page doesn't seem to exist any more but the
original is here: <http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=630959>

There is also a ton more stuff like this at:
<http://developer.yahoo.com/yui/theater/>

Disclaimer: I'm proud to work with the YUI team :)

~~~
pkrumins
That's not quite the same video.

The one I linked to is from a few weeks ago, when he gave a talk at Google.

ps. the youtube video works for me:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQVTIJBZook>

pps. someone changed my crazy title for this post, this one looks much better
and shorter. thanks :)

~~~
sh1mmer
Sorry didn't work for me off the page. hm.

~~~
sh1mmer
I figured it out. It's a bug with youtube player.

If you try and skip to the middle using the timeline bar without pressing play
first it says the video is no longer available.

------
acangiano
The book discussed here is extremely thin. If you buy it, you should be able
to read it over a weekend.

~~~
tptacek
Another really thin book was K&R's The C Programming Language.

~~~
acangiano
From your response, I gather that you may have taken my comment the wrong way.
Just to clarify, I mentioned the book's size, in an effort to point out that
the book can be read quickly over the course of a weekend (that's what I did),
which is a positive thing. Javascript: The Good Parts and K&R are a couple of
shelfs apart in my bookcase, and I must say that the former is much thinner
and above all a quicker read. K&R is awesome, but I don't expect anyone to get
through it in a weekend.

~~~
tptacek
Wasn't sniping, sorry. I really liked this book.

------
davidmathers
"It came up with the idea of prototypal inheritance and dynamic objects
itself."

Hehe. Not itself, the language Self:
<http://research.sun.com/self/papers/papers.html>

------
msie
One bad part of JavaScript that really irks me:

\- Newlines get converted into semicolons.

It seems that JavaScript is really forgiving of mistakes in the same way that
browsers are really forgiving of malformed HTML.

~~~
babo

      return
      {
        ok: false
      };
    

Have you seen this part of the video? That's a perfect example while adding
semicolons is a bad thing.

~~~
inimino
So write that as any of:

    
    
      return {ok:false};
    
      return {
       ok: false
      };
    
      return(
      {
       ok: false
      });
    

The semicolon insertion feature isn't a "bad thing," just a matter of personal
preference and something you have to be aware of.

~~~
olavk
Semicolon insertion _is_ a bad thing, because it is unintuitive and may lead
to subtle bugs.

If the rule was straightfoward, like a newline always corresponds to an
automatic semicolon, then it would be OK. Now the rule require you to have a
pretty deep understanding of the language grammar, to determine when a newline
changes the semantics.

The intention was good: to optionally allow a more line-oriented syntax like
Python, but it turns out that this just dot fit well with c-style syntax.

------
domdelimar
Thank you very much for this link because due to your posting I found a little
treasure of video tutorials on JavaScript.

And it's just what the doctor pre-scribed (pun intended) with the nearing
release of the Palm Pre and webOS. I've got a handful of ideas for IMHO great
but simple apps and the possibility of me being actually able to do it fairly
easily is very exciting...

I've also got an idea for one not so simple game, already a proven success on
desktop for years that wouldn't even require direct access to Palm's hardware.
Unfortunately, I presume this would require much more real programming skills
(not web programming skills I can provide) so we'll see what happens with
that... And this game, with clever notification system that webOS sports would
really excel on webOS...

------
bobzimuta
Anyone know of discussions or articles on what is wrong with the dom?

~~~
ZitchDog
<http://ejohn.org/blog/the-dom-is-a-mess/>

